# Neve Batateiro/Melgaço Fevereiro 2006



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 19:51)

Quando cheguei havia pouca neve. 
Estas fotografias foram tiradas no lugar chamado do Batateiro a +-1075 msnm. 
No ínicio muito nevoeiro, trovoada e granizo 












Passado uns 10 minutos começa a o granizo a cair misturado com neve granulada.








Ao fim de 20 minutos e sob um vento forte abate-se um nevão sobre o Batateiro































Estas já foram tiradas na estrada do Bateiro em direcção a Lamas de Mouro.












Uma fotografia da Bouça dos Homens também a 1075 msnm








Entrada na freguesia da Gave, concelho de Melgaço.













Por fim, um facto curioso que não pude deixar de registar. Em Lamas de Mouro uma árvore apresentava este lamentável estado  






Terá sido do vento ou de um raio???



Abraço!


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 19:55)

tanta neeevve, belas fotos minho


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 19:56)

Espectaculares, algumas dignas de se lhes chamar Blizzard!    

Acho que as melhores fotos deste inverno nos tem chegado daí da zona de Melgaço!


----------



## lara (19 Fev 2006 às 19:57)

Amanha vai xover muito?!


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 20:02)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Espectaculares, algumas dignas de se lhes chamar Blizzard!
> 
> Acho que as melhores fotos deste inverno nos tem chegado daí da zona de Melgaço!




Este ano para compensar o ano passado tem sido um inverno mais parecido com os de antigamente   Mas para compensar os últimos 10 anos muita neve ainda tem que cair


----------



## Zoelae (19 Fev 2006 às 20:12)

lara disse:
			
		

> Amanha vai xover muito?!


Oi..Lara...amanhã deve estar um dia mais ou menos como o de hoje, olha para a prox posta na parte das previsões ou seguimento...k está mais relacionado


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 21:22)

Minho estás um reporter de honra aqui do fórum, obrigado por nos trazeres a tão desejada neve que aqui não chega! Estão excelentes. Tu viajas até lá acima num carro com 2 rodas motrizes ou é todo terreno? Eu até me arrepiei ao ver aquele polo vermelho (pelo menos parece-me ser), que se vê numa das tuas espectaculares fotos, é realmente perigoso andar num veículo com essa neve no solo, ainda por cima com essas pendentes!


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Fev 2006 às 21:39)

*boas fotos*

Minho que belas fotos          

parabens  

posso colocar na minha pagina por um tempo? 

abraço


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 23:10)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Minho estás um reporter de honra aqui do fórum, obrigado por nos trazeres a tão desejada neve que aqui não chega! Estão excelentes. Tu viajas até lá acima num carro com 2 rodas motrizes ou é todo terreno? Eu até me arrepiei ao ver aquele polo vermelho (pelo menos parece-me ser), que se vê numa das tuas espectaculares fotos, é realmente perigoso andar num veículo com essa neve no solo, ainda por cima com essas pendentes!



Obrigado.
Um vulgar carro ligeiro... mas com umas correntes sempre na mala. 
Não estava muito perigosa a estrada porque a temperatura não era muito baixa. Acho que não deveria estar temperaturas negativas porque ouvia-se o barulho da água quando o carro passava por cima da neve


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 23:11)

Tão uma maravilha essas fotos parabéns Minho espero que tenhas mais oportunidades este Inverno para tirares mais uma fotos tão boas como essas.


----------



## Minho (19 Fev 2006 às 23:12)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> Minho que belas fotos
> 
> parabens
> 
> ...



Força. Está a vontade. Não vivo da fotografia


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Fev 2006 às 01:00)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Espectaculares, algumas dignas de se lhes chamar Blizzard!
> 
> Acho que as melhores fotos deste inverno nos tem chegado daí da zona de Melgaço!



LEMBRA DA MP NO BAZ? A NEVE EM QUE FIQUEI PRESO EM S.J EM 1988 FOI MUITO SEMELHANTE A ESTAS FOTOS, ESPECIALMENTE A DO ASFALTO, IGUALZINHO COMO FICOU AQUI.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 12:05)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:
			
		

> LEMBRA DA MP NO BAZ? A NEVE EM QUE FIQUEI PRESO EM S.J EM 1988 FOI MUITO SEMELHANTE A ESTAS FOTOS, ESPECIALMENTE A DO ASFALTO, IGUALZINHO COMO FICOU AQUI.



Ronaldo onde é que é esse fórum? o tal baz!?   

Já agora uma pergunta porque escreves sempre em maísculas?


----------

